# Stock Notice: Sigma 100-400mm f/5-6.3 OS Contemporary at B&H Photo



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 10, 2017)

```
<p>The Sigma 100-400mm f/5-6.3 OS Contemporary, the second of the four recently announced lenses from Sigma will be available tomorrow from B&H Photo. If you preorder today, you’re likely to get one from the first batch tomorrow.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">EF-Mount Lens/Full-Frame Format</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Aperture Range: f/5 to f/22</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Four SLD Glass Elements</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Super Multi-Layer Coating</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Hyper Sonic AF Motor, Manual Override</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Optical Stabilizer</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Rounded 9-Blade Diaphragm</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">TSC Material, Brass Bayonet Mount</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Compatible with Sigma USB Dock</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2qZrGXx">Sigma 100-400mm f/5-6.3 OS Contemporary $799</a></strong></p>
<p><em>*Update: The lens is now in stock at B&H Photo</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## andrei1989 (May 11, 2017)

*Re: Stock Notice: Sigma 100-400mm f/5-6.3 OS Contemporary at B&H Photo*

also amazon germany has some in stock


----------

